# A total - but wonderful - accident



## Overread (Jun 11, 2008)

This shot was anyway!

shot with canon 400D and sigma 70-300mm DG f4-5.6 macro





at - f16, ISO200, 1.8sec
link to larger: 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3501/3235350940_d289269aaa_o.jpg

a combination or autofocus being left on ai servo, me pressing the shutter at the wrong time, wind and the camera flash! Something that I don't think I will ever be able to recreate again - and a nice surprise to find on the camera in PP


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2008)

You're right. This photo has some sort of "added silkyness" to it that is very nice for a flower like this one. With these soft colours, this "added silkyness" works perfectly fine.


----------



## Overread (Jun 13, 2008)

I never thought about it that way, but yes there is a silkyness to this shot
thanks for the comments


----------

